# Love this site idea just wanted to introduce myself



## kirbz60062 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Im a Junior at Glenbrook North High School. I just found this site while i was bored and searching the net i created an account and was amazed at how many people have some of the same questions as me and are intrested in the same things. Well I just wanted to say "Hello". Have fun posting


----------



## avkid (Aug 11, 2004)

hi and welcome, hope we can help you


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 11, 2004)

Another Glenbrook tech heard from! We seem to collect you guys like bees to honey. Welcome to the Cb community! Hope to see you around the forums often!


----------



## ship (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. 

(Distinctions between “inner actuality rather than outer” in the theatre are the sheerest casuistry. The inner actuality of a play, that is, its truth, is not inherent only in the form of the play itself or in the way it is staged, but is engendered by contract with the aspirations of an audience.) The Stage is Set by Lee Simonson; Harcourt Brace and Company, NY. 1932. p.81

My starting to be usual quote from someone in inspiration to each new member. Hope you like yours. Once you get beyond the reading level of 1932, it actually is important to consider.


----------



## Shellie60062 (Aug 12, 2004)

kirbz60062 said:


> Hey Im a Junior at Glenbrook North High School.



???
Well I am a junior at Glenbrook North High School. Well I guess that makes me a Senior on crew though since we have no seniors so i guess that would make you a junior. Kirbz showed me this site and I'm really glad he did. Hello...


----------



## wemeck (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!! It is good to see some of Joel's crew on the CB. Hope you are ready for the start of school and a few good games of Air Hockey in the organ-loft.


----------

